# HONG KONG | Science Park



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*We must cash in on our advantages *
2 September 2010
SCMP

Adapt or die. Those words have been ringing in Hong Kong people's ears since the resumption of sovereignty 13 years ago. The concern is that the city will get overtaken by mainland competitors and lose its status as the region's premier financial, trading and shipping centre. To survive, new strings have to be found for our bow, the reasoning rightly goes.

If the stagnation in growth of our port is any guide, there is good reason to be concerned. In the past five years it has been overtaken by Singapore and Shanghai and lost business to operations in Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Ningbo . Just being the most international of China's cities does not mean there is a guaranteed advantage. In a fast-changing world, we have to be ahead of the game to stave off the competition.

Authorities tout our free-market principles, but as global trade borders come down, those, too, will lose their attraction. Good infrastructure draws the foreign corporations and businesses that give us our financial hub tag, although communications networks, transport systems and world-class office space can readily be created by cash-rich city governments across the border. They are already doing that, even in relatively poor inland provinces like Henan , Hunan and Hubei . Massive construction programmes are under way to attract domestic and overseas investment.

Forging forward on borrowed funding without a clear vision is dangerous. Too many cities have hit on an identical economic growth model at the same time. They cannot all expect to reap rewards; the construction boom is taking place without an integrated policy. Asia's biggest exhibition hall in the city of Zhengzhou is little used: cities big and small across the nation have built such facilities to try to tap into the international exhibition and convention industry, but there is not enough business to go around.

The "build first, promote later" approach is risky. Hong Kong tried that with Cyberport and the Science Park to spark scientific research and innovation; neither took off. Authorities have since come up with other ideas, like promoting our city as a destination for medical tourism and pushing it as a regional centre of educational excellence. There is already stiff competition in these areas and it is up to the private sector to judge their feasibility.

Hong Kong has obvious advantages. We have a sturdy rule of law, free media, minimal corruption and low tax rates. Importantly, there is a vibrant entrepreneurial spirit. This newspaper has highlighted a slice of that. A number of firms have set up here to capitalise on linguistic skills. They are quietly turning Hong Kong into a regional centre for voice dubbing and subtitling for films and television. It was not a government plan; it just happened that way.

That is not how our newfound status as Asia's premier wine auction centre came about. The government dropped the wine tax, spurring a small, decades-old, industry to flourish. Entrepreneurship has come to the fore. Hong Kong is soon tipped to surpass London as the world's biggest auction hub. Hong Kong knows how to evolve and innovate. From the devastation of the second world war it created a thriving manufacturing base and when the need came, seamlessly evolved into a financial centre. Those involved in dubbing and subtitling worry their future will be affected by a too-low priority being given to language and humanities education. Government will, driven by a healthy dose of our "can do" spirit, allay such concerns. Huge infrastructure projects are not needed.


----------



## boschb (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ where exactly is this located?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

boschb said:


> ^^ where exactly is this located?


In the New Territories between Shatin and Tai Po :


----------



## caoyiqian (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice sharing, The corporation is financially responsible for its own profit and losses, and it offers rental rates that are market-competitive and are set by the board of directors with reference to studies made by independent surveyors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/alandreamworks


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Speech by USCED at Incubation Graduation Ceremony of Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation *
Tuesday, April 19, 2011
Government Press Release

The following is a speech by the Under Secretary for Commerce and Economic Development, Mr Gregory So, at the Incubation Graduation Ceremony of Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation today (April 19):

Mr Tan (Mr E Anthony Tan, Chief Executive Officer of Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation), distinguished guests, graduates, ladies and gentlemen,

Good afternoon.

It is my great pleasure to join the graduation ceremony of the Incubation Programmes of the Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation. First of all, my congratulations to this year's graduates - you represent a batch of technology and design companies full of bright prospects for further development and expansion. I am confident that you will add boundless vibrancy to the economy of Hong Kong.

Since its inception in the early 1990s, the Incubation Programmes have always played an important part in assisting technology companies at their critical start-up stage. The programmes were extended to cover design companies in 2006 and expanded features were developed for biotechnology companies in 2009.

The programmes have successfully incubated more than 400 start-up companies, many of them have excelled in their fields both locally and internationally. Since 2003, incubatees and graduates have filed over 400 items of intellectual property. They have won some 200 international and local awards. They have also gained access to angel or venture capital investment of around $680 million over the years. Three graduates have been listed in the Hong Kong Stock Exchange. Many have expanded and achieved impressive development through mergers and acquisitions, joint ventures and spin-offs.

Innovation and technology has been identified as one of the six economic areas which Hong Kong enjoys clear advantages. The Government is committed to providing an environment conducive to the development of high value-added and high technology industries through a programme of infrastructural and funding support.

On the front of infrastructural support, following the success of Science Park Phases One and Two, the Government has decided to support the development of Phase Three. The first buildings will come on stream towards the end of 2013. An additional 105,000 square metres of R&D space will be provided by 2016, which also means more space for incubation.

On the front of funding support, the Innovation and Technology Fund has approved over 2,300 projects, with funding support amounting to $5.8 billion, among which 340 projects and some $370 million are under the Small Entrepreneur Research Assistance Program. The programme provides pre-venture capital stage financing to support technology entrepreneurs to carry out R&D work for starting new businesses and conducting market validation. A grant of up to $4 million will be provided on a dollar-for-dollar matching basis.

With the collaboration among the Government, Science Park and local enterprises, and through continual facilitation of start-up technology and design companies, I trust that innovation and technology will continue to bring multiple benefits to the economy of Hong Kong.

Once again, congratulations and I look forward to hearing new achievements from you all.

Thank you.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tadrpm * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Drive on for second science park*
The Standard
Friday, December 02, 2011

Hong Kong Science & Technology Parks is eyeing a second park and a fourth industrial estate even before work on the third phase of the current project begins next month.

Chairman Nicholas Brooke has told the government of the growing demand from companies - based locally and overseas - that want to carry out research and development activities.

Brooke said while the government accepts there is demand, the challenge is to find a suitable plot of land for the second park.

"We now have the track record and we have now established the demand, and we can demonstrate that demand," he said.

"By the time it [the park in the third phase] is finished there will be 500 companies there. What better proof do we need?"

He suggested the second park could be built in the border areas or in one of the new towns.

Further suggestions will be made once the third phase is completed in 2015.

The latest phase of the park expansion will cost HK$4.9 billion, 30 percent of which will come from the government and the balance through commercial loans.

After completion, the number of companies in the Sha Tin science park will increase from 350 to 500, and the number of employees from 8,500 to 12,000.

To reiterate the need for a second park, Brooke said the current occupancy rate is 88 percent and this will reach 95 percent by next year.

Most overseas companies that want to set up offices in the park are involved in carrying out R&D in green technology. Of the 350 companies currently there, 50 are green-minded.

Brooke explained that many European companies are using the park as a stepping stone to extend their business into the mainland and other Asian markets.

"That is the attraction. The park is a means to an end. We are the facilitators."

He added that many overseas companies expect the park to help them find a mainland partner to make it easier for them to make their first move across the border.

One of the biggest companies already set up in the park is Shenzhen vehicle maker BYD Automobile.

Brooke also has big aspirations - to turn the park into a zero-emissions site.

He said each building in the third phase will be equipped with 14 sustainability features that will reduce emissions by 90 percent.


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

very exclusive asian :banana:


----------

